# Circuito medidor de decibeles



## chispito (Ago 13, 2006)

Hola quisiera me ayudaran a entender como funciona est e circuito adjunto aca, se trata de un circuito mide ruido  en decibeles y no entiendo claramente su operacion mirando sus etapas para justificar que hace lo que se dice

 Se supone es capaz de medir ruido hasta 85 dB y el nivel de rangos se va cambiando con el interruptor alli mostrado peor no veo por donde salen los 85 dB
 La primera etapa se ve en donde llega la señal del mic es al primer operacional configurado como amplificador inversor, se ve que mientras mas atenue la salida mas decibeles estarian saliendo, la ganancia maxima de esa primera etapa es la razon de la resistencia R9 con la mas pequeña del selector, eso me da una ganancia de tension en 100 que en decibeles son 40 dB, luego pasamos a otra etapa similar amplificadora cuya ganancia de tension esta dada por la razon de R10 a R8 eso me da casi y a lo mas una ganancia de 30 que en decibeles es aprox 30 dB, los decibeles totales entonces serian  40 db + 30 dB de las 2 etapas juntas y eso no llega a los 70 dB, de donde salen los casi 85 dB?, del transistor es la etrapa amplificadora que sigue?
 Si este circuito esta bien diseñado que deberia hacer para llevarlo a 150 dB?

Les doy los valores de los componentes



R1 10 kΩ   	C1 100 nF
R2 22 kΩ	                C2 10 µF
R3 22 kΩ	                C3 470 µF
R4 100 kΩ    	C4 47 µF  
R5 56 kΩ	 
R9 56 kΩ	 
R10 56 kΩ	
R6 5.6 kΩ	 
R7 560 Ω	 
R8 2.2 kΩ	 
R11 1 kΩ	 
R12 33 kΩ	 
R13 330 kΩ	 


IC1 LM358 
D1 Led 5 mm.
Q1 BC327 
MIC1 electret miniatura 
SW1 2 circuitos 4 contactos rotatorio


 Gracias, bye


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 13, 2006)

chispito dijo:
			
		

> serian  40 db + 30 dB de las 2 etapas juntas y eso no llega a los 70 dB, de donde salen los casi 85 dB?


De la distancia (1 m) entre el origen de la señal sonora y el receptor mas las pérdidas propias del microfono y el circuito.



			
				chispito dijo:
			
		

> Si este circuito esta bien diseñado que deberia hacer para llevarlo a 150 dB?


Correcto. Cambiar la razón en la etapa de atenuación y usar protectores auditivos, porque midiendo 150 dB a 1 metro vas a quedar sordo.


----------



## amgonzalez80 (Nov 23, 2008)

me gustaria saber si ya este circuito fue probado solo necesito que me funcione hasta 80 db gracias


----------



## luisyanes (Feb 11, 2010)

seria posible o existe algun sensor que nos permita realiar una medicion continua de decibeles , la idea es obtener la señald e un sensor y ya yo diseñaria las demas etapas teniendo obviamente la hoja de datos para que al obtner cierto nivel de dB obtener en la salida del sensor voltaje o corriente o resistencia que varie con la entrada muchas gracias espero su ayuda


----------

